# dolby pro logic2 game mode what exactly does?



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

dolby pro logic 2 mode game mode in what get difference with the mode cinema, i have looked up info of what exactly does or what effect does this mode but nothing have found in google.

best regards
Francisco


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Dolby PLII game mode works on the audio in a game to create 5 fully discrete surround channels. Cinema mode is for video & softens the picture to make is easier to watch. TV's have several modes to choose from depending on what you are veiwing (sports/movies/standard/vivid and such).


----------



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

ok then can not use plII game mode for listen the audio from my TV or stereo music in my 5 .1 channels


----------

